# Architectural Technician - Dubai jobs?



## Paddy123 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Just quick enquiry if anyone know's what the situation is like for jobs for Architectural Technicians looking to relocate to Dubai. Any company names or recruiter links would be much appreciated. 

I have 13 years experience & will be relocating from Dublin, Ireland.

Thanks.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

please refer the the sticky thread "Read Before Posting" there is information there about recruiters that you can contact to know about the job listings...


----------

